# Elon account hacked again, July 24?



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

So I was checking my twitter account and found some 'unusual' political posting attributed to Elon. But when I returned to make screen shots, the worst were gone.

Has Elon's twitter account been hacked ... again?

Bob Wilson


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I can still see them.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

JasonF said:


> I can still see them.


This is what clued me:









It suggests something isn't quite right. As for the stable tweets, no problem as they are high level. Just some of the associated tweets that disappeared weren't helpful.

Bob Wilson


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Maybe it was just angry responses? I guess we'll have to wait and see...

His account was never actually hacked, though - the last time, someone got into the Twitter administration tools and bypassed account security altogether.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

JasonF said:


> Maybe it was just angry responses? I guess we'll have to wait and see...
> 
> His account was never actually hacked, though - the last time, someone got into the Twitter administration tools and bypassed account security altogether.


Makes you feel good about Twitter huh - because it was done from the outside, maybe some inside help, but pretty elaborate scheme, but was done.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

GDN said:


> Makes you feel good about Twitter huh - because it was done from the outside, maybe some inside help, but pretty elaborate scheme, but was done.


Twitter is the least of your worries. Think about all of the accounts you have that use text messages for two-factor authentication, or how many sites will send you a text message to authenticate your account when you click the "forgot password" button. Then realize how easy it is to convince some schmuck working at Verizon to change your phone number to a new SIM card.

Two-Factor Authentication for Beginners
_"Here's a great example. An attacker broke into the Twitter and email accounts of a prominent Black Lives Matter activist, Deray McKesson, by convincing Verizon to redirect his phone messages to a new SIM card on a remote device. This allowed the attacker to intercept his 2FA messages."_


----------

